# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Puistjes en littekens door scheren

## pr1nc3s5

:Frown: Halo Haloo

Ik Ben erg depressief..want ik scheer me maar ik heb een probleem..
aan de zijkanten van mijn vagina krijg ik ontzettend veel puisjes en litekkeningen ik denk dat voor het scheren het komt,het blijft erg lelijk,want wanneer ik een bikini wil dragen zie je het erg veel:S dus moet ik een jeans ofzo dragen..wat kan ik deraan doen?wat kan ik derop smeren?Plsz Helpme zo spoed mogelijk want ik ben egt depressief ...

Groetjes Xoxo..

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi hoi,

Dit is iets wat vele vrouwen hebben, (niet depressief van worden hoor!  :Wink: ).
Ikzelf heb precies hetzelfde, het zijn niet echt puistjes, maar meer rode uitslag. Dit komt idd door het scheren. Ben er zelf ook nog niet helemaal achter wat hiertegen helpt. Heb zelf al wel eens verschillende soorten crèmetjes gebruikt, maar geen enkel iets werkte hiertegen. Ik ga eens op internet neuzen of ik iets kan vinden, ben ik zelf ook wel nieuwsgierig naar, aangezien ik het zelf ook heb, overigens heeft mn vriend het ook hoor, dus het komt echt door het scheren...

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## pr1nc3s5

Okeej dank je wel sylvia..als je iets vindt laat me graag weten  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

*Bultjes na scheren of epileren? Zo voorkom je ze!*

We willen gladde, glanzende benen, een perfecte bikinilijn en mooie, haarloze oksels! Dus scheren, harsen, waxen, epileren en laseren we ons lichaamshaar enthousiast weg. De meest populaire methode is scheren, met een mesje of epileren met een epileerapparaat. En daar lopen veel vrouwen tegen een terugkerend probleem aan. Rode, soms jeukende of irriterende bultjes op je net geschoren huid! Hoe je die voorkomt, dat lees je hier!

-Die bultjes zijn een vorm van irritatie en kunnen veroorzaakt worden door verschillende factoren. Per volledige scheerbeurt, dus benen, oksels en bikinilijn, verwijderen we gemiddeld 15.000 tot 30.000 haren. Die groeien meestal in dezelfde richting. 
En wij, vrouwen, scheren vaak enthousiast en volhardend tegen die richting in. Omdat je dan een mooier resultaat krijgt. Fout.
Door tegen de haarrichting in te scheren trek je het haartje ruw uit je huid en kun je de (gevoelige) huid beschadigen! Zeker je oksels en bikinilijn zijn hier gevoelig voor omdat je huid daar dunner of gevoeliger is. De oplossing laat zich raden. Probeer eens met de haarrichting mee te scheren! Zo verklein je de kans op ingegroeide haren, ruwe stoppels en huidirritatie. Misschien haal je niet alle haartjes in een beweging weg en duurt het iets langer, het is in ieder geval beter voor je huid!

-Oorzaak van rode bultjes nummer twee: veel te hard scheren, een oud mesje gebruiken of scheren zonder beschermende crèmes.
Het is verleidelijk om nog èven snel te scheren. Gewoon zwoesj, over je huid met het mesje dat al een tijdje gebruikt. Niet doen! Door hardhandig te scheren zonder een scheercrème of schuim beschadig je de bovenste huidlaag waardoor ze sneller irriteert. Een bot of oud mesje heeft hetzelfde huidbeschadigende effect door de groeven die door frequent gebruik ik het scheermesje zijn ontstaan. Door deze te blijven gebruiken vergroot de kans op rode bultjes, ingegroeide haren en harde stoppels.

*Om je helemaal te overtuigen deze mesjes een enkeltje prullenbak te geven: in een oud of bot mesje zitten groeven, waarin vuil zich nestelt en bacteriën ruim de kans hebben gekregen zich te vermenigvuldigen. Lekker fris.


*De oplossing:* 
-Oefen niet teveel druk uit, 
-vernieuw je mesjes met regelmaat (zeker als er zichtbaar vuil tussen de bladen blijft zitten of de bladen minder scherp zijn) en 
-gebruik altijd een verzorgende scheermousse, ontharingsspray, lotion of crème als je scheert met een mesje. Ze beschermen de huid en zorgen ervoor dat je ze herstelt zodat jij met mooie benen, gladde oksels en dito bikinilijn de deur uit kunt!
-Helpt dit allemaal niet, probeer dan eens een andere scheermethode als ontharen met Body Sugar, waxen of laseren!

Bron; www.beautynieuws.nl

Het kan zijn dat je niet goed reageert (allergisch bent of overgevoelig) op scheerschuim/gel. Misschien kan je dan een ander merk proberen?
Het regelmatig scrubben van de geschoren huid kan irritatie en ingegroeide haren voorkomen.
Je kan je insmeren met een lotion/creme/olie om de huid te verzachten na het scheren.

Ikzelf heb een gevoelige huid. Ik gebruik Gilette Venus, met scheerschuim voor de gevoelige huid, vaak als ik mij geschoren heb scrub ik mij met een 'zachte' schrubcreme van de Hema met cashmier extract erin en daarna smeer ik mij in met babyzalf of aloe vera creme (ik kan niet tegen creme's van Niveau en Dove).

Naja ik hoop dat je er wat aan hebt! Succes!

Lieve groet Luuss

----------


## Agnes574

Goede tips Luuss!
Ik ga ze zéker onthouden én toepassen!!

Knuff Xx Ag

----------


## pr1nc3s5

he he heel erg bedankt voor de tips :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Pr1nc3s5,
Graag gedaan hoor  :Smile:  Ik hoop dat je wat aan de tips hebt!  :Smile:  Laat je weten wat je anders hebt gedaan of wat hielp?

Hey Agnes,
Ja wij dames/meiden/vrouwen hebben hier allemaal wat aan  :Wink:  
Ik hoop dat je ook wat hebt aan de tps.
Ikzelf heb al verschillende (wegwerp)mesjes en scheerschuimen/gels, na-lotions ed geprobeerd... en toen las ik over dat scrubben, heb het er met mijn dermatoloog over gehad, zolang je fijne/kleine korrels gebruikt ipv die grote kan het geen kwaad, de grote/ruwe korrels maken je huid namelijk nog meer kapot.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Zie dit topic pas net weer terug, goede tips!
Ikzelf heb ook een hele lange tijd wegwerpmesjes gebruikt, maar vind ze echt niks. Gebruik nu een 'mannenscheermes' met 3 bladen en dat werkt voor mij prima! Ga ook eens kijken of ik iets van je tips kan toepassen, ik gebruik zelf echt nooit scheerschuim of gel. Misschien toch eens gaan proberen!

Liefs Syl

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Sylvia,

Ghehe toch maar goed dat ik je voor was met een reactie/artikel plaatsen  :Wink: 
Ik gebruikte ook altijd zo'n mannenscheermes, maar kreeg vorig jaar een vrouwenscheermes voor mijn verjaardag dus ben ik die maar gaan gebruiken  :Wink: 
Ik gebruik wel scheerschuim voor de gevoelige huid (die van de Aldi), met scheergel ga ik namelijk eerder mijn been in dus die gebruik ik niet  :Embarrassment: 

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb de tips gister toegepast met een glad en zacht resultaat  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Ik was zelf al een tijdje bezig met zoeken, maar kon zelf echt níks vinden :EEK!: 
Ga binnenkort ook maar eens kijken voor scheerschuim, even uitproberen :Big Grin:

----------

